# Finally Time for Cheese!



## briggy (Oct 22, 2016)

A very cool night in central Ohio, perfect weather to restock smoked cheese!  Here are the subjects warming to room temp:













20161022_180436.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016


















20161022_180441.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016






Prepping the AMNTS with Pitmaster's Choice:













20161022_180704.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016






All trayed up on cooling racks:













20161022_190122.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016


















20161022_190127.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016






The plan is to smoke for around 3 hours.  The AMNTS is chugging along and the WSM is holding steady at 54 currently.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## briggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Fresh off the smoker after 3:15, hit a max smoker temp of 65 degrees.  Definitely a little color change already.  













20161022_223442.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016


















20161022_223449.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## wild west (Oct 22, 2016)

Color change for sure. Are you going for another round of smoke?


----------



## tropics (Oct 23, 2016)

Wait till they age for a few weeks

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice color!

They look great!

Al


----------



## b-one (Oct 23, 2016)

Tasty looking cheese!


----------



## briggy (Oct 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty!


Thanks DS, we'll let you know in a few weeks


wild west said:


> Color change for sure. Are you going for another round of smoke?


No sir, refrigerated overnight and just vac packed.


tropics said:


> Wait till they age for a few weeks
> 
> Richie


That's the plan Richie, we'll wait 3 to 4 weeks before the trial taste.


SmokinAl said:


> Nice color!
> 
> They look great!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al!


b-one said:


> Tasty looking cheese!


Thank you B!


----------



## briggy (Oct 23, 2016)

Now the waiting game.  Left on cooling racks and in the fridge overnight.  Just finished the vac pack and back in the fridge.













20161023_125331.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------

